

Banana Pi - DiabloD3
http://bananapi.org/

======
drewblay
Seems like a cool product...too bad the website has some terrible grammar
mistakes.

"Now, You real can do your daily works on it"

"BananaPi has same GPIO and circuit layout like RPi, But it got control button
and TTL interface. BananaPi work perfectly with Debian. With this powerful
hardware, This easy to set up an great internet service platform on it."

"Easily move your Raspberry Pi parts or modules to Banana Pi without any
inconvenient."

------
0x006A
Buy It Now button does not do anything here. Whats the price?

------
glock45
still no ADC on board :(

